# What!?! All this time my fassy isn't actually an iPhone?



## yokem55 (Feb 5, 2012)

Omg I feel so ripped off!


----------



## yokem55 (Feb 5, 2012)

In all seriousness, how hard would it be to replace double tap to zoom with say a tap and clockwise swirl to zoom or tap to bring up a magnifying window similar to what you get when you tap small links in Chrome...


----------

